# 276 Cam w/ stock springs



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

Whats the verdict 88' 8v sohc


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Will work but not reccomended, higher tension springs are suggested for use with that camshaft.


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

is it recomended for higher rev's or just in general, i never really go above 5500 i have my gear advanced for low end powerband


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

always go with springs on a cam upgrade... trust me from a guy who dropped 3 valves and burned a hole in a piston from not spending the extra $ - ended up costing me a used engine @ $800 and selling the car in a few months...


----------



## El_Gato_LT (Nov 25, 2009)

You can use stock springs if valve lift is not more than 12mm. it is tested on many racing engines based on 1,8 GTI. 
Lift is more important than duration.


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

El_Gato_LT said:


> You can use stock springs if valve lift is not more than 12mm. it is tested on many racing engines based on 1,8 GTI.
> Lift is more important than duration.


 I'd caution that though, it depends on how old your stock springs are... that was my problem. Stock springs with 110K miles and plop - snapped and dropped valves...


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

its not matter of cost its a matter of not knowing how to replace springs im very mechanically inclined and im sure i could figure it out but like most first time projects the first time always takes forever.. i have over 110k miles on these springs im already getting new lifters so i guess i might as well do the springs at the same time? how hard is it to do?? will i have to take the head off the block?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Toadster said:


> . . . it depends on how old your stock springs are... that was my problem.


 Understand you were just trying to help the guy out, so don't feel I'm hounding on you, but poor oversight or lack of preperation is really no cause to advise for or against an upgrade like this. You also don't list just what camshaft you were using, could coil bind have played a roll? Again, don't get me wrong but that camshaft will function OK with it's lift and factory springs. New springs might be a good idea but he will have to decide that as we can't test them. 



dragbike14 said:


> . . . its a matter of not knowing how to replace springs .. i have over 110k miles on these springs . . . how hard is it to do?? will i have to take the head off the block?


 First it is not really hard to do but requires some tools you may not have (yes shadetree methods can work but also can cause damage) which will add to the cost and if you will never do it again . . . Second is the how, head off is best and if a rebuild or head swap or something is in the future then wait until then. It can be done with the head still attached but there are risks, there are ways to reduce the risks but they still exist. If 5500RPM is your max engine speed for the most part then the camshaft you are talking about is a wast of money. Purchase something more on the 270 Sport camshaft from places like Autotech or the 268 from TechTonics, wou will be much happier. That 276 camshaft will not be happy staying down low like that and you will lose some low end grunt also.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

WaterWheels said:


> Understand you were just trying to help the guy out, so don't feel I'm hounding on you, but poor oversight or lack of preperation is really no cause to advise for or against an upgrade like this. You also don't list just what camshaft you were using, could coil bind have played a roll? Again, don't get me wrong but that camshaft will function OK with it's lift and factory springs. New springs might be a good idea but he will have to decide that as we can't test them.
> 
> 
> 
> First it is not really hard to do but requires some tools you may not have (yes shadetree methods can work but also can cause damage) which will add to the cost and if you will never do it again . . . Second is the how, head off is best and if a rebuild or head swap or something is in the future then wait until then. It can be done with the head still attached but there are risks, there are ways to reduce the risks but they still exist.* If 5500RPM is your max engine speed for the most part then the camshaft you are talking about is a wast of money*. Purchase something more on the 270 Sport camshaft from places like Autotech or the 268 from TechTonics, wou will be much happier. That 276 camshaft will not be happy staying down low like that and you will lose some low end grunt also.


 
I agree, if that's all the far you are going to push the motor the 276 will be overkill. Unless you got it for free I''d look into something smaller.

I'm running a 276 in my setup (megasquirted ABA, dual outlet mani 2.25 exhaust...etc) and it really doesn't even start coming alive till almost 4k.

Also do you have any other supporting mods? exhaust, intake?....etc


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

well i got lucky with the euro dual pipe header so i kept that on there i also have a high flow cat with 2.5" pipes to flowmaster muff cant remember which one... i also have an intake and an adjustable cam gear, shes sittin pretty on bilstein struts with h&r springs and an abd upper support, 205 40 r17 toyo proxies....,, So is the 268 more low end? im just looking for a good amount of gain.. something i will notice, im a results kind of guy but i get enjoyment out of making things work thats why im not going to do a swap... id rather see what i can do with this little 8v then just cheat and drop a vr6/1.8t or an aba/g60 in it, i know people say im wasting my time and money on the 8v but i dont care i enjoy it  my friend recommend the 268 im also going to get the cam specific chip from TT.. if you have anyother suggestions of things i can do that arent terribly complicated feel free to let me know any and all help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

We ran a TT280* cam on stock springs for many years of auto-xing, never had a problem. And that motor had many miles on it before that cam went into it, like around 15yrs or so ( don't know the mileage as odo was broken). I wish I had that cam back, would've been real nice with the MS.


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> We ran a TT280* cam on stock springs for many years of auto-xing, never had a problem. And that motor had many miles on it before that cam went into it, like around 15yrs or so ( don't know the mileage as odo was broken). I wish I had that cam back, would've been real nice with the MS.


 How much gain did you notice? what other mods did you have? tell me more!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There was some gain I'm sure, mods were tt dp, 2.25" exhaust back to a SuperTrapp, Lg TB and a air meter with the LG dia venturi, all on a early 1.7 block with a TT modded JH head(to fit the early blocks) that had 82.5mm pistons in it for about 1850cc, or so. On a local Dyno day that motor made 94whp after being in service for 15+ years. It could've been better as it was not a high compression motor. With the stock valve springs it would float the valves above about 6300-6500 rpm, but it's useful powerband ended closer to or blow 6k rpm.


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

well we'll see what i can put out of this beast when im all dont im trying to stay n/a but im thinking of boosting but thats still on the drawing board


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I've had my run of 16v's and wanted to see how far I could take an 8v. Seems like you have some other mods so back up a cam swap but still IMHO I'd go for a smaller cam or bite the bullet and replace the springs. You say you'll only stick to under 5500 RPM but when you are in it and it keeps pulling that sh1t gets addictive. :laugh: I've hit my hard rev limit of 7100 many times.

Also if you are planning on going turbo down the road the 276 will be too much cam so you'll have to swap in something smaller anyways and having a fresh set of springs would still be a good idea.


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

well ive been thinking about it for the last couple days and idk how much it would cost if i take it to a shop and just have the valves and springs done too? im not sure but im definatley going to replace the springs... so you say the 276 cam just keep pulling eh? im also getting the tt cam chip to go along with it and i know that opens up the rev limit hmmmm.........


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

oooo lookie what i found http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...ct_info&cPath=2_12_54_403_123&products_id=119


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

dragbike14 said:


> well ive been thinking about it for the last couple days and idk how much it would cost if i take it to a shop and just have the valves and springs done too? im not sure but im definatley going to replace the springs... so you say the 276 cam just keep pulling eh? im also getting the tt cam chip to go along with it and i know that opens up the rev limit hmmmm.........


 If you are willing to pull the head then yeah have it gone through springs, seals...the whole deal. This will help regardless if you stay n/a or go turbo. A good move either way. :thumbup:

as for the big valve upgrade that's up to you and your budget.


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

ar there any noticeable gains from that big valve upgrade?


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

I ran a 276 cam in my RV/ABA motor with a good amount of head work and fresh rebuild using new stock springs, the guy who did my head up in washington i told to measure the cam and the springs when he was building it and doing the work. Said that new stock springs are good with that cam.

I ran the thing up to 7200 and up to almost 8000 once on the dyno a couple times without issue the things pulled HARD and just got better as it got higher in the rpms i had the cam timing advanced 3.5-4*

it was lopey and daily drove it that way too loved every minute


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I daily drive my 8v with a 276 cam and stock 100k+ miles on the stock springs. All has been fine, I flog the crap out of my car too, almost every chance I get ill take it to 7k+. I also have done two track days with it, with multiple 30 minute sessions in one day of constant 7k+ rpms:thumbup:

In the end, if it blows up, who cares. Its an 8v, find another in a JY and start the process over again:laugh:


----------

